# What piranha should I get?



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I watched a few videos on piranha feeding. I'm seriously considering dropping my arowana idea and going for piranha in my 150 gallon instead, regardless that I absolutely love arowana. I love piranha aswell. I can make an excellent home for any type of piranha that will fit in there. I would rather a school of more than 10 in there though.. What type would you recommend? I don't know if I'm into the redbellies as much as a more vicious type. I want mean ones. Any suggestions?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well in a 150 i wouldn't say you could have a school of anything more than 10 for life. you might pull it off with reds for life but i would still say no. go with a school of cariba or Piraya. i like my reds they are fun but i am looking to expand my collection soon.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Get 6 or 7 Cariba, you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

a Spilo or Cariba shoal though the second option should be easier to maintain, the first option would look better


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> ...the first option would look better


look better? no no no no









Sorry, i really think nothing can beat Cariba!


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, I really love the look of the spilos! But I tried to buy a few a while back and NO ONE was selling them. I went to every damn internet purchasing thing, no one would ship to Saskatchewan. Anybody want to sell me some?!?!?!?!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Id go with 10 reds or if you have the extra money get caribe


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Caribe all the way!


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Are they vicious??


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

If your looking for a fish just for feeding frenzy, thats the one. They have big appetites, get quite thick. Very terretorial and active. Good luck trying to find some. They are rare for now.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I actually might take ' oh snap its eric ' jardini if he has no one else interested. But geez. I want arowanas and piranha. there just isn't enough money in my account to buy the tank of my dreams.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Caribas all the way!!! Good Luck in finding them though.. I have none.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi all

I recently aquired 7, 3-4" caribe. Quite frankly they're BONKERS ! I had prawns in a small glass the other day, defrosting. I thought i would hold the glass in the water to help with the defrosting, in seconds the glass was banged from below. These guys ARE what piranha are famed for. Totally arse-kicking!!!
Ta.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> look better? no no no no
> 
> Sorry, i really think nothing can beat Cariba!


Almost every experience owner who has shoaled Serras has said there is no comparison in aggression. Take, Bob Hares 7 Geryi for example, they are insane and define insanity. The Irritans Shoal i have seen was crazy, they were chasing each other constantly, but had no fin nippage. If you want an impressive tank I would go for some Geryi, they are meaner and much better looking.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Cariba ?









Yes!nearly the best possible buy !

I hown 2 of them , they are around 25cm and 4 years old.

They live together with 2 old nat's( 10 years and ca 22cm).

I would like to get more cariba, but they are very rare in my country,didn't saw any in the last two years.

But I got 2 piraya 6 weeks ago, but what a price ( 125 euro !)

Do any of you know a sourrce to buy cariba in germany ?
Or someone who can send this fish to my home ?

But : concratulations to this forum, very nice , good info !

Regards

Azrael


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Get a shoal of 6 or 7 Caribe.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

yes caribe id get 7 of them 1


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I also agree on caribe. But they do take more space than red belly piranhas. So I say 7 would be good in the tank. Start them off small and watch them grow.


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

I would defintely go with shoaling pygos. I would get 3-caribe 3-reds 3-ternetzi and maybe one piraya. It would add a lot of diversity to your tank. Just make sure you get all about the same size and at the same time if you can. This is something I am actually looking to do when i get a bigger tank.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

does anybody have any info on caribe habitat, water conditions, feeding, etc?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Takes Red's they are better than other species, i thinks, it's the most agressive and the most beautiful too.
soorry for te languages i am french...


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Geryi or an evenly mixed pygo tank.


----------

